# Speaker Sizes



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone have the sizes of the speakers in all locations?

Can't seem to get a straight answer of any of the local shops.

Thanks!!:willy:


----------



## Haze_V8 (Jul 1, 2006)

Front Doors are 6"
Rear Parcel Shelf are 6.5"
Mid rear qtr are 4".

I removed the stock plastic cups the speakers sit in (on the front doors) and mounted some 6.5" speakers in MDF housing and they fit fine in the stock location. 

Hope this helps!


----------

